# Trailer Accident



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well guys it has been a stressful couple of weeks for me. I bought a new 4 wheeler and needed to go pick it up. So I had help from my brother to dig out the trailer from the backyard and unload the trailer. Well we just got North of town and the 50+ mile per hour winds blew my 6 x 12ft trailer right off the back of the truck and on its side in the ditch. And YES the trailer was on the ball right and everything was good on the hook up. The cup the ball went into acutally bent flat. The funny thing is I had just paid the trailer off the day before. Check hadnt even cleared the bank yet.

Here is the picture of the accident sorry about pics they are off my camera phone.










The plus is after my $250 dollar deductable and a little extra coin I was able to up grade to a bigger better trailer, that will actually match my truck in color. This is a 7 x 14ft Pace America Trailer. Complete with ramp, torsion supsension, and many other extras. Here is the picture of the new trailer all decaled up. This trailer is the best pulling trailer I have ever used. Nothing but good things to say about Pace.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just curious why you didn't want to go to tandum? I know they are much better down the hwy in wind.

Thats crazy that it pulled it off the ball. I have never seen that.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

wow that is nuts. Glad to hear everthing work out alright fo you.

I take it the trailer was empty.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I wanted something that was bigger, just didnt wanna go to heavy. It wouldnt happen with this one. The one that went over was a cheap $3000 trailer that didnt even have plywood in it. It was a good starter trailer, but I like my new big boy trailor better.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Trailer was empty.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Didnt know they made a 7' wide with a single axle.. Interesting.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad the truck didnt go the way of the trailer. Good thing the new wheeler wasnt in the trailer yet! Looks like your sitting pretty good now though.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That is what insurance is for! Glad everyone is alright and the wheeler wasn't inside. Could have been a bad sight opening the doors to see what was left of the wheeler. Nice looking rig!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I should probably just throw this out there too. I used Progressive Insurance. I called them on the phone the minute it happend they filed my claim. Then I had a phone call at 9:02 Monday morning first thing. And I had a check in my hand for my new trailer in 2 days. They really did make it simple. And they gave me excellent service.

And yes it was nice the 4 wheeler wasnt in there too. Would have sucked to roll that before I even get it home and had atleast one ride on it.. Although the Sheriff said if the 4 wheeler might have been in the trailer. It probably wouldnt have happen.


----------

